# Brother Treiber kann nicht installiert werden unter Windows 8



## maegi64 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich schon alles probiert habe um meinen neuen Brother DCP-9010cn unter W8 zu installieren suche ich nun hier Hilfe.
Es erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung.



Hatte auch schon Kontakt mit dem Support von Brother. Die konnten mir auch nicht wirklich weiter helfen.

Hat evtl. jemand von Euch eine Lösung.

Gruss


Markus


----------

